# 5 days overdue, getting conscerned



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Heidi was due on April 29th, and on day 155 she still is showing no signs of kidding. She built a smaller udder over the last two weeks, but it's completely empty, her ligs are tight, she has no discharge, and she is acting completely normal. I know her breeding date is rights because I brought her to the bucks house and hand bred her. We don't have a buck. When should we start thinking about inducing her? She is an FF Alpine.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Day 150 is just a mid point, they can go several days either way. While I have no problem with inducing, I would wait a few days. For whatever reason, the kids may not be ready to be born yet.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks. I guess I just need to be patient, but it's hard not to be worried.


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

It is so hard not to worry! Can you still feel the kid(s) moving?


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I felt them less hen a week ago, but I just got back from a trip and haven't had time to out her in the stand and really try to feel them yet. She doesn't like me touching her belly much Lately.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Boy you are right they don't like to be touched there. My Dixie is also past due she was due on the 30th. Sounds like we have the same problem. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Same here Sadira was due the first... We can feel the baby in the chute but her ligs are like rocks ! Udder changing slightly .... No other signs.... Grrrrroats!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Grrrrroats describes them perfectly! I'm glad I am not alone with the late kiddings. We are having a small thunder storm right now, so maybe that will get things moving along. I couldn't feel any kids yesterday, but her tummy looks bigger.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Mine hasn't delivered yet either. Darn goatees!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Wait... Wait... Wait..... We gots a little goo! She may just actually have a baby! .... Not streaming though ... Soooooooooooooo. Oh who the heck knows.... It will be sometime this year


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That's a good sign! Heidi seemed to be stretching more today, but no discharge yet!


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Good luck everybody. Hope we have some kids in the morning! Mine is eating again! Nothing else...not even goo and she had some of that last week! Grrrrrrr


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Nope no kids this am


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

None here either!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Well I can say its a big MAYBE for today!















Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

She delivered at 12:30 PM 
1 doe
1 buck 
The girl us the one with white on her head

Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I knew babies were on the way, so cute. 
congrats.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

The little boy seems weaker than the girl. Is there anything I need to do? He is standing up though. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Sweet babies  congratulations! Try giving him some molasses water thats what ive heard.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

To the baby? 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congrats in the healthy kids! Some nutri-drench might help perk up the weak one.

STILL no signs from Heidi! I am going to induce Friday evening if there aren't any kids by them.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I gave the Nutridrench but it didn't help, even milked mom and tried to bottle feed, baby only took a few sips any suggestions on tube feeding?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

B Complex and BoSe. Also get a temp.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I have never tube fed, so I'm no help there. I would say continue bottle feeding and offering it often. Maybe starting a thread under emergencies will get you more help. I hope she pulls through for you!

On another note, I just went to check on Heidi and there is now colostrum in her udder and I can grab all the way around her tail head. Still no discharge, but I think I fel a kick and she is acting more nervous. Her sides are also more sunken in, so maybe sometime this year?!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Update! She isn't touching her dinner and her ligs are even looser. She also seems to be grinding her teeth and makes soft moaning noises. I hope that's normal.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Sounds like happy kidding. Oh another note I looked up tube feeding and isn't hard at all so I tube fed the little boy at 8 and will do it again at midnight and again at 4 am then AGain at 8 am. It's suppose to be done every 4 hours. He is still weak but will occasionally get up and walk around. I have the kids and mom on the porch outside my utility room awY from all the other goats. Mama is very protective. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

The moaning noises are normal that's what Dixie did. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That's great news! I'm going to go check on her again in a few minutes.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Keep us informed...good luck...I hope she has them soon!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Sooo, she now has a little white discharge. Finally! Maybe she will have them in a day or two.


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Dixie had a white discharge this morning about 2 inches long then about 2 hrs later it was about 6 inches and before I knew it she was pushing and delivered them in about 5 minutes. She is not a ff, I know she had had other deliveries. She was born in 2010 so not sure how many kids she has had altogether so that us probably why she didn't have to push long. The boy is not doing good and fading. He gas mucous coming out of his mouth. I listened to his chest with my stethoscope and couldn't hear any rattling sounds. I just now tubed him with 2cc and will check on him around 4 so I better get so e sleep. I will pray he makes it. But it doesn't look good. It's warn tonight and his temp is 100 but I still put him on some towels and wrapped it around him. He is out of the wind. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
V.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

100 is too low need to be warmer.... Then fed


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

I had him on a heating pad. He passed away this morning. Was gasping for air. I tried everything but nothing helped. Needless to say I am sad.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Oak Hollow Ranch any babies yet?


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Im so sorry he passed! I know you must be heartbroken, il keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry!

If it makes you feel any better, I can outside to find a healthy doeling this morning. Pics and update when I get home tonight!  can't believe she waited until day 158!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Well we are at day 156 with ligs hard as a rock!!!!! 

So sorry about the Lille boy 
Hugs


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

I am so sorry. i was hoping he would make it.
congratulations- on the girls. I am still waiting Sugar is still getting bigger, passed one due date and no amber goo yet..


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks everyone, yes I am heartbroken but I guess that us something we need to know might happen. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Congrats on the new girl!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Darlja I hope it is soon fir you. It sure is hard waiting!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I hope your girl has a healthy kidding soon! Pics of Chloe are in the birth announcements section: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/heidis-baby-girl-stylishly-late-166753/ .


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanx we talked to the herd owners we got her from and they said all there Toggs go over... 5 to 7 days .... High hopes for tomorrow her ligs seemed a bit looser tonight and udder a bit fuller


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Ligs gone this am..... Udder full not strutted......... Hoping


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Yay! I am so excited for you.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Beautiful baby boy....













Gotta watch mom very week contractions if any for after birth....


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Congratulations! Dixie's afterbirth came with little or no contractions, she just squatted like she was going to ore and the afterbirth came out. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## scubacoz (Nov 7, 2013)

Sorry typo again she squatted like she was going to pee.


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum
S&K Hilltop Farm and Ranch
Registered mini-Nubians and Nigerian Dwarfs


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Congratulations! He is adorable, and his markings look almost identical to my doeling's. My doe squatted to pee and the placenta came right out as well.  I am so glad that we all had a happy ending, even though one sadly didn't make it.


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Ending ..... Till next year for us ....let a full nights sleep begin! 
Woohoo! We all rock


----------

